# Blazer Bay 2420



## Brad King

I've heard alot of mixed reviews lately on Blazer Bay. Some praise and some out right disgust. I would like to hear some pro's and con's on the 2420 specifically. 

I am not bias so please bring all comments good or bad, just please have something to back up your opinion. Thanks for all the help guy's!!!!


----------



## Splittine

Blazer makes a great riding boat but I think some of there workmanship skills are not up to par.


----------



## Bill's Boy

i know you said the 2420 but i bought the 2220 last summer nothing but good things to say about the boat and the customer service at blazer. keith handled all the little things with a quick turn around. nothing but quility as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Brad King

> *Bill's Boy (1/24/2010)*i know you said the 2420 but i bought the 2220 last summer nothing but good things to say about the boat and the customer service at blazer. keith handled all the little things with a quick turn around. nothing but quility as far as i am concerned.


Great response.. Thanks

What were a few of the "little" things? If I can ask.


----------



## fisheye48

> *Bill's Boy (1/24/2010)*i know you said the 2420 but i bought the 2220 last summer nothing but good things to say about the boat and the customer service at blazer. keith handled all the little things with a quick turn around. nothing but quility as far as i am concerned.




must be nice:banghead


----------



## Brad King

Disregard question please.......


----------



## X-Shark

> Blazer makes a great riding boat but I think some of there workmanship skills are not up to par.




I saw a Blazer Bay one day that was being worked on. I will not say where but one of the people from Blazer Bay was accompanying it and dropped it off.



As I strolled around the boat looking it over, I came across a potential problem.



The problem was the Hyd hoses and how they routed to the ram on the Bobs Machine shop Jackplate. The machining on these jackplates is very good, but the hoses need a "Boot" IE: another piece of hose to cover and insulate the hyd hoses on the sharp corner.



I own 2 Bob's machine shop Jackplates, so I'm aware of this potential problem to blowing a hose. It's a simple / preventive maintenance fix.



I pointed this out to the Blazer Bay person.



He pretty much said " He couldn't give a shit and it wasn't his responsibility."



Attitude like that is what kills a business and I can see where the complaints would come in with " there workmanship skills are not up to par."


----------



## Brad King

Thanks... I have been convinced to stay FAR...FAR... away from them!!!! Thanks for all the input guy's. Back to looking I guess!


----------



## Splittine

> *X-Shark (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer makes a great riding boat but I think some of there workmanship skills are not up to par.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a Blazer Bay one day that was being worked on. I will not say where but one of the people from Blazer Bay was accompanying it and dropped it off.
> 
> As I strolled around the boat looking it over, I came across a potential problem.
> 
> The problem was the Hyd hoses and how they routed to the ram on the Bobs Machine shop Jackplate. The machining on these jackplates is very good, but the hoses need a "Boot" IE: another piece of hose to cover and insulate the hyd hoses on the sharp corner.
> 
> I own 2 Bob's machine shop Jackplates, so I'm aware of this potential problem to blowing a hose. It's a simple / preventive maintenance fix.
> 
> I pointed this out to the Blazer Bay person.
> 
> He pretty much said " He couldn't give a shit and it wasn't his responsibility."
> 
> Attitude like that is what kills a business and I can see where the complaints would come in with " there workmanship skills are not up to par."
Click to expand...

Thats the main reason I wouldnt own one is there customer service and the way they act, Ive heard and seen a few different scenarios with it.


----------



## fisheye48

my 2220 has been up there 4 times since may '09 and it is about to go back...been back twice for the same problem and they said the 2nd time it wasnt their problem to take it to a motor repair shop that it was the motor problem...turns out it wasnt the motor and i had to pay out of pocket for the fix and havent been reimbursed to this day by blazer...thats is what you call great customer service!!! they got my money and thats all they care!


----------



## Wharf Rat

Pathfinder.


----------



## Travis Gill

Im with Hall, I love our pathfinder. I have heard alot of horror stories about blazers coming apart


----------



## wrightackle

http://www.capehornboats.com/page17.html Since other boats have come into the thread you need to check out the cape horn bay boat. I visited their showroom in milton and and it is impressive. May not be the fastest boat out there but it is a Cape Horn so you know the build quality is top notch. The one in the showroom is 29 thousand without motor.


----------



## fisheye48

Im almost positive that ch sold the bay boat molds to point clear boats


----------



## Travis Gill

> *fisheye48 (1/24/2010)*Im almost positive that ch sold the bay boat molds to point clear boats


Yes they did a while back but from what I understand they have come out with a new bay boat


----------



## Brad King

> *wrightackle (1/24/2010)*http://www.capehornboats.com/page17.html Since other boats have come into the thread you need to check out the cape horn bay boat. I visited their showroom in milton and and it is impressive. May not be the fastest boat out there but it is a Cape Horn so you know the build quality is top notch. The one in the showroom is 29 thousand without motor.


I looked at their website the other day. It has a few pics of their brand new bay boat. Awesome looking boat, but a 15" draft will just never do!!!!!


----------



## REEL STAMAS

IMO best boat for the $$ is Triton...


----------



## X-Shark

This Cape Horn is a weird animal.



http://www.capehornboats.com/page17.html



They contradict themselves.



15in to 18in draft and then say.





> The lack of forward strakes under the bow provides a new level of stealth *when gliding the flats.* Gone are the days of hull slap announcing your arrival.






News Flash Cape Horn:



Flat's are shallow and that is not a shallow draft boat.



My '73 Mako hull doesn't draft that much.


----------



## shanester

i heard that blazer is going out of business. my heighbor has or i should say had worked for the for many years was just fired. he told me they were keeping a few folks on to handle warranty work. the building of new boats was stopped.he also told me the quality of the boats has gone down hill in the past few years


----------



## Brad King

> *X-Shark (1/24/2010)*This Cape Horn is a weird animal.
> 
> http://www.capehornboats.com/page17.html
> 
> They contradict themselves.
> 
> 15in to 18in draft and then say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of forward strakes under the bow provides a new level of stealth *when gliding the flats.* Gone are the days of hull slap announcing your arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash Cape Horn:
> 
> Flat's are shallow and that is not a shallow draft boat.
> 
> My '73 Mako hull doesn't draft that much.
Click to expand...

Hell, my fathers 26' triton w/ twin 225's drafts the same!!! Maybe I should redfish in it!!!LOL


----------



## karma

> *shanester (1/24/2010)*i heard that blazer is going out of business. my heighbor has or i should say had worked for the for many years was just fired. he told me they were keeping a few folks on to handle warranty work. the building of new boats was stopped.he also told me the quality of the boats has gone down hill in the past few years




interesting to say the least.. I always thought they were great boats but I have never actually fished on one or seen one in really up close to gauge the degree of quality.


----------



## Travis Gill

If I was getting a boat to strictly run inshore charters on I would seriously consider the cape horn, it is perfect for that. For what you do Brad, like you said it is not what you need. The Old 22 cape horn bays are very popular over in Destin and Panama city.


----------



## Wharf Rat

I've had my 2200 pathfinder in less than 12" of water with a full load of gear, full tank of gas and 5 big boys on the boat. It's amazing how shallow it will get for a bay boat.

You need to just buy Dusty's Lake and Bay.


----------



## chasin-tail

Buy Dusty's Lake'N Bay......Damn I wish I had the $$$$!!!


----------



## wrightackle

The draft on the Cape Bay boat is 13-15" not 15-18" as X-Shark stated. I gaurantee you that the draft will be much closer to 13 than 15 inches which puts itwithin an inch of the Pathfinder 24' boat. And if you rigged the boat out with the new yamaha 300 that is 55 pounds lighter than the 250 four stroke it will do even better. When you see this boat in person you will be impressed. Lake and Bay is always going to dominate in draft and speed for sure but this is a cool looking boat. Just out of curiosity I checked out the Triton site and the 26 footer drafts 19".


----------



## X-Shark

> Draft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13" - 15"




Yep sorry for the dyslexia. :usaflag


----------



## Captain DP

> *chasin-tail (1/24/2010)*Buy Dusty's Lake'N Bay......Damn I wish I had the $$$$!!!


I like that idea.


----------



## WayneO

I've had my 22' Pathfinder since 02 and have been impressed from day one. It's a great boat for the Pensacola area and the multitude of fishing opportunities we have. I have taken the boat to the Keys, Homassasa and the Appalachicola area for fishing/diving with much success. 

I have fished an older Blazer Bay and was impressed with the ride. The fit and finish could be a little better. 

Seen the <U>new</U> Cape Horn bay boat in the factory and it looks like a nice addition totheir product line. Have not heard any on the water reports. 

WayneO


----------



## seanspots

I have owned a Pathy since 2002.No complaints and minimal upkeep and easy to clean.Every once in awhile,you will have to tighten a screw or 5200 it.


----------



## hardyboy

Per a recent post on the Blazer boats forum, Blazer is not shutting down. They have listed a building on their property for sale. Simply a move to cut overhead expenses. They have too much space for their current needs.


----------



## Splittine

> *hardyboy (1/25/2010)*They have too much space for their current needs.


All they need is a 20x20 shed to do what they are doing.

Myself and another forum member watched the owner of Blazer work on his boat at the ramp trying to get everything working and all the lights on the morningof the Budlight Tournament. If his boat dont work why would one he sales.


----------



## X-Shark

> If his boat dont work why would one he sales.


 That's pretty poor. 



With that said these stick in lights...You know the ones.....There is a socket and you stick a light on a post in them.



They are the worst POS ever put on a boat. There is no way to keep the little contacts clean. I've tried everything and my Scout that has them sleeps inside all the time. I have replaced the rear one once and then hardwired the stern light.



That is why my Alum Flounder boat will NOT have that type of light. Yet it did have them when it was new that the Factory had installed.



When will manufactures learn or give a $hit?


----------

